# DaleC's first milepost



## Ralf

Almost unnoticed, DaleC has passed his first milepost.

Many Congratulations on 1,001 posts and numerous well thought and open-minded ideas.

Ralf


----------



## la reine victoria

Llongyfarchion Dale!

 Diolchau

** * * * * * **
​Hope I got it right - I don't know any Welsh!

Well done, anyway.

LRV​​​


----------



## Jana337

Blahopřeji, Dale. 

A zejména děkuji za příspěvky ve slovanském fóru.

Jana


----------



## nichec

Thank you and congratulations


----------



## cirrus

Wow that crept up on my blindside.  Well done and thanks for your input. 

PS
Bit revolutionary LRV giving out congratulations in cymraeg - I would have thought German would be more fitting do you not?


----------



## la reine victoria

cirrus said:
			
		

> PS Bit revolutionary LRV giving out congratulations in cymraeg - I would have thought German would be more fitting do you not?


 

MYOB Cirrus . Since Dale is learning Welsh I thought it most appropriate. But here goes -

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

und​ 
Vielen Dank​ 
** * * * * * * * **​ 

Alexandrina Victoria von Saxe-Coburg-Gothe​ 

Die Königin Viktoria  ​


----------



## maxiogee

DaleC
Congratulations, isn't is amazing how quickly it is possible to rack up big numbers here?

Are you the DaleC who had a best-selling book out in the 50s? _How to Win Friends and Influence People? 
_


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones DaleC, por tu esfuerzo multi-idiomático!!  *


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Muchas gracias*
*Que vengan muchos más posts*
*de ayuda como hasta ahora*
*Saludos*


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much, DaleC.


----------



## cyanista

Auch wenn mit Verspätung - *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten Tausend!!!*


----------



## maxiogee

Good on you, DaleC!

I'm still wondering if you wrote _"How to Win Friends and Influence People"_


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, DaleC!*


----------



## Outsider

*Congratulations, Dale C!*


----------



## ampurdan

Congratulations DaleC! And sorry for being late!


----------

